# Alternate lockscreen [APP]



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

So not sure how many people have ever heard of this lockscreen replacement; maybe not as good as widgetlocker; but Lockbot Pro is awesome especially with the honeycomb lockscreen. Check it out heres the market link. I found it a long time ago and its gotten much better......enjoy 

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.jackdoit.lockbot&hl=en

PS If your on CM7 go to tablet settings and disable your lockscreen, especially if you get double lockscreens.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Free version for folks to try before buying


----------

